# Lenze FU 8400 highline c , Motorstrom steigt an und der Motor wird heiß



## BadGamer (4 April 2017)

Hallo, 
ich bin dabei eine Stellantrieb-Drehezhl Applikation für den FU anzupassen, leider wird bei meinen Einstellungen der Motor heiß und ich Weiss nicht woran es liegt.
Für die Reglung benutze ich die U/F kennliniensteuerung mit Encoder. Für den Test habe ich ein Poti angschloßen um den Drehzahl zu steueren.
Der Motor ist auch von Lenze (GKR04-2M ....).
Was muss ich machen um diesen Problem in den Griff zu kriegen?
Das ist meines erstes Projekt in dem Bereich, deswegen brauch ich eure Hilfe.
vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß


----------



## Hesse (4 April 2017)

Hat der Motor einen Fremdlüfter ? Wenn nein unterschreitest du eventuell die Mindestensdrezahl ?


----------



## zako (4 April 2017)

Stern / Dreieck vertauscht?


----------



## BadGamer (4 April 2017)

Nee der Motor hat kein Fremdlüfter.
Und auch wenn ich niedrige Drehzahl angebe, habe ich dasselbe Problem


----------



## BadGamer (4 April 2017)

Es ist schon richtig geschaltet und zwar in Stern


----------



## weißnix_ (5 April 2017)

Manuelle U/F-Anpassung mit hoher Spannung bei niedriger Frequenz bzw. Torque-Boost aktiviert für niedrige Drehzahl?
Torque-Boost ist eine automatische Spannungsanhebung und kann sich auch so auswirken.

Motornennfrequenz zu niedrig eingetragen? (U/F wird falsch berechnet)
Motor zu klein dimensioniert?

Impulsartige Lastspitzen? Was sagt die I²t-Lastberechnung des Umrichters?


----------



## BadGamer (5 April 2017)

Hier sind noch zwei bilder: einmal U/f-Kennlinie ohne Geber und einmal mit.
Es sind die selben Einstellungen auf beiden versionen. Die Möglichkeit Ohne Geber läuft perfekt. aber für eine weitere Reglung muss es mit Geber sein.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 April 2017)

Du möchtest anscheinend den Motor deutlich im Feldschwächebereich betreiben. ich würde dafür die Applikation auf jeden Fall auf die 87Hz-Kennlinie umkonfigurieren.
Dazu einfach den Motor auf Dreieck Klemmen und die Bemessungsspannung auf 230V setzen. Den Nennbetriebsstrom dann auf den Wert für Dreieckschaltung.


----------



## Hesse (5 April 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> ich würde dafür die Applikation auf jeden Fall auf die 87Hz-Kennlinie umkonfigurieren.


sehe ich jetzt auch so Aber:
Einfach mal alle Daten nennen die für die Abwägung erforderlich sind,
so raten alle doch einfach nur rum.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 April 2017)

@Hesse : Das ist korrekt.
Mein Schnellschuss basiert auf den beiden Screens. Auf einem ist die NennDZ mit 1500 /min dargestellt auf dem anderen die SollDZ mit 3000/min


----------



## Hesse (5 April 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> @Hesse : Das ist korrekt.


  In der Hoffnung das die Daten noch nachgereicht werden :



Wenn dein Motor so wie in Bild (Monitor mit Geber) vor sich hin läuft dann wir der heiss ?
  Ist er da belastet?
  Wer sagt heiss ?
1.       Deine Hand 
2.       Termometer
3.       Der Thermoschutz/ Fühler
4.       Der I2t Schutz vom FU


----------



## Znarf (5 April 2017)

Hallo,
ohne Geber nimmt der Motor 0,66A auf, mit Geber 1,75A.
Das erklärt die Erwärmung.
Macht denn eine Schlupfkompensation bei Regelung mit Geber Sinn?
Ist die in der Betriebsart aktiv?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hesse (5 April 2017)

Raten wir also weiter?
  Der eine Strom ist bei 49Hz
  Der andere bei 102 Hz ……


----------



## Znarf (5 April 2017)

Mehr Strom = Mehr Wärme empfinde ich als ziemlich gut geraten 
Ich denke ein Blick ins Handbuch zum Thema Schlupfregler parametrieren kann nicht schaden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hesse (5 April 2017)

Znarf schrieb:


> Mehr Strom = Mehr Wärme empfinde ich als ziemlich gut geraten


  Im Grundprinzip schon, aber war da nicht noch was mit der Spannung x Strom = Leistung ?

weitere Raderunde  :
  Bei 102Hz war die Motorspannung 396V der Strom 0,66A  (Bei mehr Motorkühlung da Lüfter schneller)

  Wie war aber die Motorspannung aber bei den 49Hz ?   190V vielleicht …..



Znarf schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Blick ins Handbuch zum Thema Schlupfregler parametrieren kann nicht schaden.


Dann kommen aber noch mehr unbekannte ins Spiel:
Geberstrichzahl ?


----------



## Znarf (5 April 2017)

Da bei "mit Geber" die Eckfrequenz 50Hz ist, schätze ich die Spannung auf 398V.
Aber der Kollege mit seinem Problem hat zumindest ein paar Anregungen bekommen was er tun kann und 
das er eventuell noch ein paar Infos bringen muß.
Ich warte mal weiter Aussagen von Ihm ab.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hesse (5 April 2017)

Znarf schrieb:


> Da bei "mit Geber" die Eckfrequenz 50Hz ist, schätze ich die Spannung auf 398V.


Jo, macht Sinn 


Znarf schrieb:


> Ich warte mal weiter Aussagen von Ihm ab.


*ACK*


----------



## BadGamer (5 April 2017)

Hallo, 
Bei beide Applikationen also U/f-kennliniensteuerng OHNE Geber und U/f-kennliniensteuerng MIT Geber sind es fast die selben Einstellungen vorgenommen wurden.
zum testen: 
* bei der U/f-kennliniensteuerng OHNE Geber: bei 3000 rpm oder auch weniger bleibt der Motorstrom im mA-Bereich und die Ausgangsfrequenz ändert sich je nach Umdrehungen => dabei bleibt der Motor kühl also nicht heiß.
* bei der U/f-kennliniensteuerng MIT Geber: sogar bei niedrige Drehzahl habe ich über 1,5A als Motorstrom und es wird immer heißer, bei 2000 rpm wird der Motorstrom über 2A und die Ausgangsfrequenz bleibt dabei immer unter 50Hz und bei 3000 rpm nach der Freigabe stoppt der Motor sofort.

Und Nochmal: es sind wirklich die selben Parametereinstellungen für beide Applikationen, auch für Schlupfregler.
Der Motor wird nicht belastet.
Die Spannung bleibt immer zwischen 556V und 572V.

Schöne Grüße
Ad


----------



## weißnix_ (5 April 2017)

Was hast Du für einen Geber?
Sind die Geberkennwerte korrekt eingetragen?
Ist der Geber korrekt angeschlossen?
Die Zwischenkreisspannung ist (erstmal) uninteressant. Die Motorspannung ist der interessante Wert.
Laut Lenze-Handbuch müssen DI1/2 als Frequenzeingänge konfiguriert werden. Die max. Eingangsfrequenz darf 10kHz nicht überschreiten.
Der Drehgeber würde mit einer Strichzahl von 1024/U schon über 585 U/min zu einer Überschreitung der max. Frequenz führen (sofern ich zu der Stunde noch ungefähr rechnen kann).


----------



## BadGamer (5 April 2017)

der Geber ist ein IG1024-24V-H also Geberstrichzahl=1024
Die Motornennspanung ist 400V
DI1/2 sind schon richtig als Frequenzeingänge angeschloßen


----------



## weißnix_ (5 April 2017)

Sofern der Geber an der Motorwelle angeschlossen ist:

Das mit der Frequenz (Impulse pro Sekunde) solltest Du nochmal nachrechnen.
In Folge einer Frequenzüberschreitung für die Digitaleingänge hat das zur Folge, das die Geberrückführung zu niedrige Istwerte bekommt und die Regelung den Motor falsch bestromt.

Genug theoretisiert. Gerade sind die Streichhölzer unter den Augenlidern gebrochen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Hesse (5 April 2017)

Ich versuch es nochmal ein paar Minuten ….
  Du hast geschrieben:


BadGamer schrieb:


> Die Spannung bleibt immer zwischen 556V und 572V.


  DAS IST DIE „Zwischenkreisspannung“
  Darauf weißnix:


weißnix_ schrieb:


> Die Motorspannung ist der interessante Wert.


  Du Antwortest:


BadGamer schrieb:


> Die Motornennspanung ist 400V


  NICHT DIE NENNSPANNUNG !
  Gemeint ist die MOTORSPANNUNG die der FU aktuell zum MOTOR gibt.


BadGamer schrieb:


> DI1/2 sind schon richtig als Frequenzeingänge angeschloßen


  UND es kommen auch Impule am FU an ? 
  Wir dir eine IstDrehzahl angezeigt wenn du die Welle von Hand dreht (ohne Reglerfreigabe)?

Wenn Ja dann:
  Stell mal Testweise in der Schlupfregelung die Reglerbegrenzung U/F+.. von 10,00 HZ auf 0 Hz


Gute Nacht ...


----------



## weißnix_ (6 April 2017)

So, jetzt im richtigen Fred:

Wie sieht's aus?
Hast Du mal im Applikationshandbuch nachgelesen? Da wird explizit sogar auf dieses Problem mit der *richtigen* Strichzahl hingewiesen und eine Beispielrechnung aufgemacht. Ergo: Auslegungsfehler


----------



## BadGamer (6 April 2017)

Ich habe das jetzt mit der Schlupfreglung eingestellt, dabei gebe ich auch eine niedrige Geberstrichzahl ein und werde es gleich testen.


weißnix_ schrieb:


> Hast Du mal im Applikationshandbuch nachgelesen?


Was meinst du mit Applikationshandbuch? ich habe nur das Softwarehandbuch für den FU.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 April 2017)

Eine andere Strichzahl im FU einzuprogrammieren bringt garnichts. Du brauchst 'nen neuen Geber.
Mit dem 1024er Geber kannst Du nur bis 585U/min drehen lassen sonst spielt alles verrückt.
Das Überfahren der Eingänge am FU bewirkt völlig falsche Drehzahlistwerte, die sogar durch die Fehlerfassung tlw. negativ sein können. Ein bischen Phantasie und Du weißt was das für die Motorregelung bedeutet.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 April 2017)

Zum Applikationshandbuch:
Ich habe jetzt mal dieses hier für Dich:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...SWKB0v86f1gvROiQw&sig2=itlQIYq_3BA1Ue48l8NOZQ

Du musst aber prüfen, obe es das richtige ist. Ich hatte letzte Nacht ein anderes kurz quergelesen, in dem die max. Geberfrequenz mit 10kHz angegeben war. In dem hier ist von 100kHz die Rede. Auf Seite 185 fand ich aber den expliziten Hinweis auf Motorüberstrom bei Falschparametrierung. Kann also durchaus sein, das Dein Geber bleiben kann.


> • Ist kein Drehzahlgeber in C00495 eingestellt, dann stellt sich mit Reglerfreigabe ein
> unzulässig hoher Motorstrom ein, welcher den Motor thermisch zerstören kann!


----------



## Hesse (6 April 2017)

Wie der Zufall so will, war ich heute an einem Lenze Topline C Fu
  und hatte sogar etwas Zeit zum Spielen …..


  Motor 0,55kw 2Pol
  U/f Reglung ohne Geber (aber eine Encoder angebaut und auch verkabelt)
  Alles eingestellt was Encoder betrifft und Probelauf:
  1 . ohne Geber 1,02 A bei 20 Hz ohne Last 
  2.  umgestellt auf U/f Reglung mit Geber --- > Strom hoch auf 2,1 A

_Hallo was soll das …..??? _


Lösung :
>
SollDrehzahl = Positiv    --- > IstDrehzahl negativ  (also Richtungsvertauscht)
  < 
zum Lesen Text: mit Schraubenzieher frei Rubeln ........     oder mit Maus markieren! 



  3. Drehfeld getauscht 
  Alles gut …
  4. Schlupfregler parametrieren nach Handbuch und alles läuft.
  Jetzt hat der Motor auch im unteren Drehzahlbereich Kraft so da man ihn nicht mehr anhalten kann


----------



## BadGamer (7 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Lösung :
> >
> SollDrehzahl = Positiv    --- > IstDrehzahl negativ  (also Richtungsvertauscht)
> <



an welchen Parametern muss ich das ändern ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 April 2017)

BadGamer schrieb:


> an welchen Parametern muss ich das ändern ?


Du musst das Feld frei rubbeln!


----------



## Hesse (7 April 2017)

BadGamer schrieb:


> an welchen Parametern muss ich das ändern ?





> 4.Drehfeld getauscht




z.B Handarbeit ....  U1 W1 am Motor Tauschen .....
oder am *AUSGANG* vom FU


Solldrehzahl  und Istdrehzahl darf nicht invers sein


----------



## BadGamer (7 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> z.B Handarbeit ....  U1 W1 am Motor Tauschen .....
> oder am *AUSGANG* vom FU



Bei mir ist alles richtig angeschloßen. Ich kriege irgendwie die kriese wegen dem Scheiß


----------



## Hesse (7 April 2017)

> Bei mir ist alles richtig angeschloßen.


  Bist du sicher …. Ich habe da so meine Zw…..

  Was ist richtig o. falsch   beider Drehrichtung ?




  Es wird Zeit das du endlich die geforderten Rückmeldung gibst,
  ohne diese, ist  dir aus der Ferne einfach nicht zu helfen.
1)      genauer  Type Encoder (Foto)
2)      genauer Type  Motor (Foto)
3)      genauer Type FU
4)      vernünftiger vergleichbare Screenshots
5)      wenn es nicht hochgeheim ist auch evtl. die Lenze xx.afp Datei der Konfig Daten
6)      Ergebnis von :

Solldrehzahl  und Istdrehzahl hat gleiches Vorzeichen ????
Bitte Antwort *Ja* oder *Nein !
*


> Stell mal Testweise in der Schlupfregelung die Reglerbegrenzung U/F+.. von 10,00 HZ auf 0 Hz



Ergebnis : ?


----------



## weißnix_ (7 April 2017)

Krise kriegen ist jetzt nicht angesagt.

Der Hesse hat jetzt super Vorgearbeitet. An Dir ist es jetzt, einfach mal zwei Drrähte zu tauschen.
dabei gibt es DREI Varianten, von denen aber nur eine ausgeführt werden darf.

entweder
am Motor zwei Phasen tauschen
oder 
Am FU-Ausgang zwei Phasen tauschen
oder
die zwei Drahte (A und B) vom Drehgeber an den DI's untereinander tauschhen

Nur eine der Varianten ausführen und berichten. Das können wir leider nicht für Dich erledigen


----------



## BadGamer (7 April 2017)

Vielen vielen Dank Leute für eure Hilfe, es hat endlich geklappt: der Motorstrom bleibt unter 1A und der Motor wird nicht mehr heiß.


----------



## Hesse (7 April 2017)

Sehr schön ,
  wärst du noch so nett, uns zum Abschluss zu verraten was jetzt genau die Ursache war?
  Danke.





weißnix_ schrieb:


> Nur eine der Varianten ausführen *und *berichten.


oder


Hesse schrieb:


> Stell mal Testweise in der Schlupfregelung die Reglerbegrenzung U/F+.. von 10,00 HZ auf 0 Hz


----------



## BadGamer (10 April 2017)

Hallo, 



Hesse schrieb:


> Sehr schön ,
> wärst du noch so nett, uns zum Abschluss zu verraten was jetzt genau die Ursache war?
> Danke.


Der Grund wieso es vorher nicht wie gewünscht ging, war: dass ich immer die Vorlagen-Applikationen und zwar Stellantrieb-Drehzahl genommen habe, und nur an den Paramatersatz was geändert.
und als ich ein Vergleich zwischen den zwei Applikationen und zwar auf FB-Verschaltungsebene  gemacht habe, habe entdeckt, dass sie nicht gleich sind. Dann habe ich eine Kombination aus den beiden gemacht und wie durch Wunder   ging alles glatt: der Motorstrom blieb im mA-Bereich und es wurde gar nicht heiß.
Ich könnte am Ende des Projekts, alles nochmal in details beschreiben.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es geht jetzt weiter mit einer Tänzerreglung (Winkelgeber ( zwischen 0v und 10V)): ich muss jetzt ein Programm in C schreiben, mit dem ich dann durch die Position des Tänzers die Drehzahl steuere. also der Motor sollte bei  der Position 50% (Mitte) stehen beleiben und die Drehrichtung wechseln.
Hat jemand eine idee, wie ich das machen soll ?

viele viele Dank nochmal.
schöne Grüße
Ad


----------



## Hesse (10 April 2017)

Für die TopLine Serie gibt es eine Applikation  84TL_Vxx_Safety_Zugkraftregler mit der funktioniert sowas alles im FU als Regler.
  Ob diese auch für die HighLine verfügbar ist weis ich jetzt nicht auswendig.
  Auch nicht ob dazu eine extra Lizenz erforderlich ist.

  Hast du nur den Tänzerwert oder auch noch eine Leitwert der Maschine?
Der Motor ist der Wickler ?


----------



## BadGamer (10 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Hast du nur den Tänzerwert oder auch noch eine Leitwert der Maschine?
> Der Motor ist der Wickler ?



Ich habe  nur den Tänzerwert, ja  und der Motor fungiert als Wickler.
Der tänzerwert kriege ich von einem AD-Wandler, den muss ich irgendwie regeln und dann an den Motor über den DAC und PWM schicken.


----------



## Hesse (10 April 2017)

BadGamer schrieb:


> also der Motor sollte bei  der Position 50% (Mitte) stehen beleiben und die Drehrichtung wechseln.


Wenn dein Motor der Wickler ist , verstehen ich nicht warum der die Drehrichtung ändern muss. Bei mir drehen eigentlich Abwickelt und Aufwickler immer in die gleiche Richtung nur der Drehmoment ändert sich


----------



## BadGamer (10 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> ... , verstehen ich nicht warum der die Drehrichtung ändern muss. ...


Sorry es muss gar nicht die Drehrichtung wechseln "falsch gedacht!!". Aber es muss auf jeden Fall in der Mitte bzw. (50 % *±* 3%) stehen bleiben. Erst wenn er diesen Bereich verlässt soll er sich ganz normal weiter drehen .


----------



## Hesse (10 April 2017)

BadGamer schrieb:


> Aber *es* muss auf jeden Fall in der Mitte bzw. (50 % *±* 3%) stehen bleiben. Erst wenn *er* diesen Bereich verlässt soll er sich ganz normal weiter drehen .





*ER?* (der Motor)... auch *"Nein"* ,die Tänzerwelle doch nur oder ?

Mach mal bitte eine kleine Zeichnung,wie das Material geführt wird (der Weg),
Welches Material wird gewickelt (Reißt es leicht, dennt es sich, wie dick ist es )
Du musst, wenn du Hilfe willst, einfach mal ein paar mehr Informationen bringen.
Gerade Wickel ist je nach Material und Geschwindigkeit eine ganz heikle Sache.


----------



## BadGamer (18 April 2017)

Anbei ist ein vergleichbares Bild.
also mit einer PI-Regler läuft alles gut auf beiden seiten gut also auf Ab- und Aufwicklerseite.
ABER wenn ich den Drehgeber bei den beiden Motoren für den Abwickler und Aufwickler einschalte, geht bei der Tänzer auf dem unteren bzw. auf dem oberen Anschlag und geht nix mehr.
.


----------



## Hesse (18 April 2017)

BadGamer schrieb:


> Anbei ist ein vergleichbares Bild.


 
Wertlos … (das Prinzip ist den Fachmann schon klar).
Eine Glasgugel habe ich nicht.
Da ich es leid bin Infos zu erbetteln bin ich jetzt raus.
Viel Erfog


----------

